# SPI July 3-10th



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll be down during this time... I have an 08 shoalwater 21' cat down there... will hopefully be doing some offshore fishing a few days (with someone else's boat)... The other days I'll be doing bay fishing... The first weekend, my FIL will be there and possible some other family.
The 5th onwards, I will have room for a few if anyone is interested... (will likely just be myself fishing). I'll likely be fishing early morning and possible late afternoon/early evening and staying off the water during the heat of the day.
Anyone interested in going (especially if you know where the fish are ) send me a message...


----------



## lulurage (May 17, 2010)

How do i turn on private messages?????? Can anyone assist?


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Can you reply to this?


----------



## redsnapper101 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sent you a PM about my son who lives down there and has been slamming the trout the last few weeks.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

if you haven't heard from me by tuesday, gimmee a holler!.........


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

oops!.......... forgot to mention, i'll be playing golf tueday 'til about noon


----------

